# How to dig a spider hole



## WoodsLandCamo (Dec 31, 2011)

Just as the title references with the emphasis on how you keep water out of something like that? I am thinking about a 5x5 size hole with about a foot down on each side having some type of brace that I can put a strong wooden hatch over it that will have fake burlap nailed to it with pine and brush stuck into the burlap to conceal the location when I close it. My biggest problem I'm facing is how would someone keep water out of a hole in the ground like that? Dig at a slant or something?


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Once thing you could do is dig it at the top of a hill (if that's an acceptable spot). I believe the hill would keep most of the water from the sides from seeping in, since most of it would run down. 
Another would be to dig it an extra couple feet and fill it with large rocks, then gravel. Anything that comes down in the 5x5 space should settle below the rocks (as long as you don't get more rainfall than the depth of the rocks/gravel.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WoodsLandCamo said:


> Just as the title references with the emphasis on how you keep water out of something like that? I am thinking about a 5x5 size hole with about a foot down on each side having some type of brace that I can put a strong wooden hatch over it that will have fake burlap nailed to it with pine and brush stuck into the burlap to conceal the location when I close it. My biggest problem I'm facing is how would someone keep water out of a hole in the ground like that? Dig at a slant or something?


We have sandy loam soil here, so drainage is not an issue.

Still I plan on using some cinder blocks to stack a pallet on for about 1' space, perfect for "Real Spiders" to grow.


----------

